# Live Chat



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

Do you think The Goat Spot users would like to have a live chat? 

I am running a chat for a horse site that I go on, and it would be simple to add a room for the goat spot if anyone is interested :greengrin: 

LW


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Pah! My idea much?


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

A live chat area would be fun.


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

What kind of chat server? I am on IRC all the time anyways, so that would make things easier! The one Backyard Chickens has works okay for me too, but otherwise I don't know, as I have dial-up and a lot of stuff doesn't work for me.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

yeah would be IRC, the one I have at the moment is hosted on IRCstorm although I'm thinking of setting my own server up sometime.

And yeah, Pappy, I know :wink:


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

Right on! I would love to see an IRC based chat so I could use mIRC. :thumbup:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

a chat would be nice but dont expect somethign right now. I dont have the time to set something up and even though LW has offered I rather not have her be the one doing it. It is an integrity thing with me and you all as members. I feel accountable for anything that has TGS on it.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I am not a safe bug, I guess. 
I wont be starting a chat, nor going there, so forget I mentioned it.
LW


----------



## sydneyjd (May 11, 2014)

If you guys are still serious,I have a webchat set up.Specifically for goats,and goat lovers.  This link takes you to another thread I have open. http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f187/web-chat-166918/ That threa show you how to get to the webchat. It is a IRC webchat.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This is an old post from 2008.


----------



## sydneyjd (May 11, 2014)

Iknow.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Live chats would be handy for medical emergencies, IMO . You could have a quick and efficient convo with an experienced person on how to treat the illness or injury, no waiting for posted replies.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here's the link for the chat room http://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=##goatchat&uio=d4


----------



## sydneyjd (May 11, 2014)

If we want a chat room to work,we need more people in it.  Thanks Goathiker!!


----------

